# Mercedes C Class or BMW 5 series?



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone got one, specifically looking at a C220d Sport Estate. I've got a test drive booked for Friday but just doing my research. I'm also looking at the new 5 series BMW but its a bit more expensive (and a saloon). I really want to like the 3 series as it would meet my needs better than a 5 but I just don't like the interior of the 3,whereas the 5 have recently being launched. 

It would be used for mostly munching up the motorway miles. Both would be purchased new.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Apr 9, 2015)

I love Mercedes so I would recommend Mercedes and since it's diesel then motorway miles will just be an ease... Good luck

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Both are very good cars but if you want a more engaging and sporty drive then BMW has it nailed down. Either way you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

On Mecedes number 9 so it's a no brainier for me! Quality all the way


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

i'm looking at these brands at the moment. There are some videos on youtube which may help. The new 5 series is supposed to be a great car with some amazing tech but I guess you will pay for that in the higher price or having to tick an options box but the car is supposed to be really good.






I can tell you from looking at BMW and Merc in two different cities the BMW dealers have been far more approachable and a pleasure to deal with compared to Merc.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The engine in the C220d is utter ****e - rattles like a good un. 

Id wait until the facelift which is coming out later this year as they're changing it to the new engine from the current E class. 

The 5 is in a class above but you need to add some serious money on top of the list price to make it special - we're talking atleast £10k+


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I suspect the comfort factor will see the Merc win hands down.

Not considered the Volvo V90?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Comparing apples and oranges, E class v 5 Series, with Merc the winner for me!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> The engine in the C220d is utter ****e - rattles like a good un.
> 
> Id wait until the facelift which is coming out later this year as they're changing it to the new engine from the current E class.
> 
> The 5 is in a class above but you need to add some serious money on top of the list price to make it special - we're talking atleast £10k+


Is this a mid range face lift or new model for the C Class. Just wondered as I'm also looking at the C Class which is top of my budget so don't want to blow it all on something thats going to be out dated very soon.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

So I have the petrol C200 S205 (latest Merc C Class estate). Its a lovely car and I specced it very highly. I avoided the diesel as a) I don't do the miles to offset the higher cost etc and b) as mentioned above the diesels aren't quiet engines (but they are enormously efficient). I get circa 30mpg knocking around and 45+mpg on a motorway run (petrol!)

The interior is amazing, the LED adaptive headlights that are full beam while cutting dark sections in the beams to avoid dazzling other drivers are unbelievable. The airmatic suspension lovely, the ambience tech (scent and ioniser) make the car a place to be.

I can't speak for the new 5, it looks great but is of course also much larger and a bit more expensive. I also have a 2009 Z4 35i for the fun times.


















EDIT: So I just specced the BMW to the same spec as my C Class (i.e. pretty much all the toys) and its 11 grand more for the BMW. Food for thought.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats a nice looking merc Maniac, which engine do you have in it? I love you choice of interior its great. For some ungodly reason my wife hates the C Class inside I just don't understand????


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

tmitch45 said:


> Is this a mid range face lift or new model for the C Class. Just wondered as I'm also looking at the C Class which is top of my budget so don't want to blow it all on something thats going to be out dated very soon.


Its a mid cycle refresh but its a comprehensive one. Main change will be that 2.0l diesel engine

Interior is getting a makeover - looks the same as an E class inside.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Its a mid cycle refresh but its a comprehensive one. Main change will be that 2.0l diesel engine
> 
> Interior is getting a makeover - looks the same as an E class inside.


Is that interior change you mention confirmed yet, there have been a number of mules that are C class with a longer screen like the E but they turned out to be E class tech test mules.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The bmw equivalent to the C class would be a 3 series so straight away you'd have a bump in price 
Why between those two and not the 3 series/C class or 5 series/e class


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't know why I didn't think of it before, look for an Alpina touring? Better interior, waftier engine, sex appeal and all the usual BMW traits but in a more comfortable package, best of both Merc and BMW worlds?

Just be careful choosing rims, test drive for ride etc first?

Alpina D3 touring? Pretty spangly?


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Maniac I want your car! Can't quite stretch to the AMG, sport is the limit for me. Just that picture made me smile whereas not many other cars do that! 

I don't like the 3 series interior which is why I'm comparing it against a 5 series although don't need the size of a 5 series hence why I'm not looking at the E class. Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Let me put forward the most compelling arguments bearing in mind this is a 345hp car which can hit 170mph... Did I mention it has a peak torque figure equal to that of a 991 turbo?







screenshot tool


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

ollienoclue said:


> Let me put forward the most compelling arguments bearing in mind this is a 345hp car which can hit 170mph... Did I mention it has a peak torque figure equal to that of a 991 turbo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but I need it to do north of 45-50mpg. 25k miles a year focuses the mind when looking at fuel consumption


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

andyb_sv said:


> I like it but I need it to do north of 45-50mpg. 25k miles a year focuses the mind when looking at fuel consumption


The D3 BiTurbo Touring has a claimed 52mpg 

My D3 goes up to 60mpg on a long run and thats a few years old now.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Comparing apples and oranges, E class v 5 Series, with Merc the winner for me!


Spot on


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

C class test drive done. Lovely interior and exterior but the engine just didn't do it for me,bit noisy but I could live with that but it just didn't feel that quick. In reality it probably is quick but it disguises it well. Hopefully get in a 5 series this weekend for some comparison.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

andyb_sv said:


> C class test drive done. Lovely interior and exterior but the engine just didn't do it for me,bit noisy but I could live with that but it just didn't feel that quick. In reality it probably is quick but it disguises it well. Hopefully get in a 5 series this weekend for some comparison.


Which engine?


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

ah234 said:


> Which engine?


It was the C220d, had to double check with the salesman as it just felt gutless. On the other hand test drove a 520d today and loved it! If I can get the figures to my satisfaction then that'll be my next car. Absolutely gorgeous inside and an auto gearbox that actually seems to work. If I do the deal then I've just got to decide what colour to get


----------



## Munkee1805 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's not a comparison in my view - the 5 Series is a different class of car to the C-Class (E would be a better match).

I've had a 3 Series and now have the 520D - even with standard equipment on the base model, it's a fantastic car. What I would say is that the 8 speed auto box is worth every penny extra as it's sublime.

It's going to be a hard choice in 16 months when I need to choose my new company car - reckon I'll end up with another 5 series.


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

Agree with the above. 

Drive the E220 and there is a marked difference as it's also got new engine. We had one as a loaner while the wife's car was in for a service. We loved it that much we are in talks about buying one. Wife got 74mpg in it on her way to Leeds. 

Very quiet, very pokey engine. Great cabin space.


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Well just to add a final a post, I've just placed an order for a 520d SE with a couple of options (just electric mirrors, metallic and privacy glass) in Bluestone metallic and Ivory interior. Should be picking it up towards the end of May so don't have to wait that long either  First BMW and first RWD car, bring on the winter  

Thanks for all the advice and pictures. 

I'll stick a picture or two up in the BMW thread once I get it. Now what leather sealant.......


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As said the C class is a 3 series alternative and not a 5 series. I do think the C class is a very good looking car. As also said the small Mercedes engines are terrible. 

Would I risk buying an expensive diesel just now? Not a chance. 

Unless you are using a PCP deal with a good GFMV, or leasing, I'd be really concerned buying any diesel car. 

There is some good petrol options now. Some do better than you would think, especially on a longer run.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Kerr said:


> There is some good petrol options now. Some do better than you would think, especially on a longer run.


This

I know this isnt exactly on topic, but the new VAG 1.4Tsi 150bhp ACT engine is very economical for a petrol turbo unit 60mpg+ on a run.

There are some extrememy good petrol engines out there that give good mpg for the power outpus


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

The C is the equivalent of a 3 imo, as above an E or CLS would be more of a match. 

You won't be disappointed with the drive of the 5 imo


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

You are still intent on buying the wrong car but there you go.


----------

